# Coyote On My Patio



## 3Maltmom

Friday, around 7PM, I was in the kitchen. Suddenly ALL the dogs start barking and running to the slider. I can see, from the kitchen, something is out there. I start walking towards the slider, and a coyote lunged at the glass, attempting to get my dogs. I run to the slider and pound on it, to scare him away. He then lunged at me. His teeth were bared, and his head was flying. He finally ran off.

I was so upset, I was shaking like a leaf. I called my neighbors to warn them. I could tell, by her tone, that one gal just didn't believe me, as it seems odd to have a coyote running around our condo complex. In any case, I contacted animal control.

Well this morning, just before leaving for work, the stupid jerk is back on my patio!!! Lunging at the slider again. He quickly ran off this time. A few minutes later, my neighbor, who didn't believe me, called. She's screaming, "There's a flippin' coyote out there!!"

Pray my "slider" holds up until animal control catches this bugger ~ lol

Keep a close on your little ones.


----------



## dogloverx3

:shocked: WOW a COYOTE - that sounds a bit scary . I had a fox in my surburban backyard once - thankfully it was a bigger whimp than me  Sarah


----------



## Toby's Mom

OH MY! Is there anything you can put up along the slider in case he breaks it? Holy Cow! I'm freaked out just hearing about it!

Stay safe!


----------



## carrie

:shocked: that's no good! he must be extremely hungry to risk coming back to your place.... :mellow: 

animal control better get their bodies out there ASAP to remove that nuisance.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Yikes. I hope they catch him soon, before he becomes more than just a nuisance. Why not station Stevie Ray down there? His screaming would scare just about anyone... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## camfan

That is SO scary!! they are becoming a suburban nuisance. I bet that one was rabid to be acting like that. We have them around here, but it's very wooded--they won't "attack" unless something is on the edge of the woods or really easily accessible. I've never heard of one lunging at a glass door! He has to be rabid! Scary!! I hope they get him soon!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> :shocked: that's no good! he must be extremely hungry to risk coming back to your place.... :mellow:[/B]



I'm thinking the soiled puppy pads, I keep on the patio next to the laundry room, are attracting him. He must have been on my patio last Thursday night, as well. It had rained and the pads were all over the patio with big paw prints on them. A coyote didn't cross my mind at the time. I've been keeping the pads in the laundry room now, but that's off the patio, and maybe he can still smell them.

I'm sure he's hungry, as he is very thin. I must say, it was weird having a coyote attack, with only a piece of glass between us.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Yikes. I hope they catch him soon, before he becomes more than just a nuisance. Why not station Stevie Ray down there? His screaming would scare just about anyone... :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Stevie Ray would clear out the entire neighborhood!!


----------



## Lennabella

I know Deb .. I saw two 3 days ago just wandering around the subdivision.

About 3 weeks ago, my husband put Max out in the back yard - we have those scenic glass fences seperating our home with the canyon next door :shocked: 

Max hates going in the back yard, even when we are all swimming and having fun outside - he comes out briefly .. then slowly walks inside.

We were getting ready to go out - my husband bought him back in - he was barely there 3 minutes alone ... :new_shocked: 

I went outside before everyone to the front of the house waiting for the rest .. what is there on my driveway ??? yep a horrible ugly coyottee ... not moving just staring at me .. I told him go away - I don't think he got it ??? ... kept staring for about 5 minutes until my husband came out .. he growled at him and he slowly slipped back into the canyon. Our front is not fences - anything can walk up from the canyon - it's just the way it is. That is how they got my first Malt .. (RIP) ...

I read in the paper that they are coming into the city after escaping the fires and they are hungry .. I once complained about them but they told me that we bought a house on "their" original territory and we have to learn to live with them .. not when they are attacking family pets :smpullhair: 

We have bunnies in the front of our house and sometimes all I see is the "fluff" left behind ... :smcry:


----------



## herculesdad

Thank god everyone is OK.

My mom's friend lost her maltese to a hawk or some other flying predator. Poor little maltese, they probably look like yummy rabbits to predators.  Add another reason I won't let my little guy out unsupervised. 

Best wishes.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> That is SO scary!! they are becoming a suburban nuisance. I bet that one was rabid to be acting like that. We have them around here, but it's very wooded--they won't "attack" unless something is on the edge of the woods or really easily accessible. I've never heard of one lunging at a glass door! He has to be rabid! Scary!! I hope they get him soon!![/B]



I'm thinking he didn't know glass was there, and with 5 dogs suddenly barking their heads off, he may have felt under attack, then I come running up, and he wanted to rip my throat off, too.

Darn my "excellent window cleaning" skills :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I know Deb .. I saw two 3 days ago just wandering around the subdivision.
> 
> About 3 weeks ago, my husband put Max out in the back yard - we have those scenic glass fences seperating our home with the canyon next door :shocked:
> 
> Max hates going in the back yard, even when we are all swimming and having fun outside - he comes out briefly .. then slowly walks inside.
> 
> We were getting ready to go out - my husband bought him back in - he was barely there 3 minutes alone ... :new_shocked:
> 
> I went outside before everyone to the front of the house waiting for the rest .. what is there on my driveway ??? yep a horrible ugly coyottee ... not moving just staring at me .. I told him go away - I don't think he got it ??? ... kept staring for about 5 minutes until my husband came out .. he growled at him and he slowly slipped back into the canyon. Our front is not fences - anything can walk up from the canyon - it's just the way it is. That is how they got my first Malt .. (RIP) ...
> 
> I read in the paper that they are coming into the city after escaping the fires and they are hungry .. I once complained about them but they told me that we bought a house on "their" original territory and we have to learn to live with them .. not when they are attacking family pets :smpullhair:
> 
> We have bunnies in the front of our house and sometimes all I see is the "fluff" left behind ... :smcry:[/B]



Isn't that terrible. There's a lake running through our complex, this attracts the duckies, every now and again I'll find a little duck foot, wing, beak, etc. It always brings tears to my eyes.

I'm so sorry about your first Maltese. A co-worker lost his kitty to a coyote.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I would be very concerned.. even if not rabid ( which I believe it is unusual for them to be out and about in daylight) or desparate and either case is extremely dangerous!
Do you have some covering to close the sliders off so he can't see in to your babies?.. that might help?
we had one in our yard awhile back.. can't recall if it was Missy or Naddie and I know the pooch, whichever one it was was aware of it being there before I did. I had her ona leash and she just stopped very ridged and started growling and then I spotted it peeking our from behind the shed whe have behind our gazebo. I yelled at it to 'shoo' it away and it didn't move! BUT DID start to growl and show its teeth at me....HOLY CRAP!!! I hurried and picked the pooch up and ran inside. However I didn't want that thing thinking it had scared me off and keep hanging around so I gathered up my courage and stood at the door to see if it was still there...it was...just staring at me...HOLY CRAP!! LOL Well I flew the door open and ran yelling, screaming and flailing my arms at it.... it looked at me as if to say 'HOLY CRAP! .. she's nuts! 
LOL and ran off!
But seriously Deb,... I know you love animals and you are so kind BUT do be careful!!!

BTW... The coyote never attempted to come to the glass slider....hmmm probably never saw it LOL ... my cleaning skills apparently aren't as good as yours!!! LOL


----------



## 3Maltmom

> I would be very concerned.. even if not rabid ( which I believe it is unusual for them to be out and about in daylight) or desparate and either case is extremely dangerous!
> Do you have some covering to close the sliders off so he can't see in to your babies?.. that might help?
> we had one in our yard awhile back.. can't recall if it was Missy or Naddie and I know the pooch, whichever one it was was aware of it being there before I did. I had her ona leash and she just stopped very ridged and started growling and then I spotted it peeking our from behind the shed whe have behind our gazebo. I yelled at it to 'shoo' it away and it didn't move! BUT DID start to growl and show its teeth at me....HOLY CRAP!!! I hurried and picked the pooch up and ran inside. However I didn't want that thing thinking it had scared me off and keep hanging around so I gathered up my courage and stood at the door to see if it was still there...it was...just staring at me...HOLY CRAP!! LOL Well I flew the door open and ran yelling, screaming and flailing my arms at it.... it looked at me as if to say 'HOLY CRAP! .. she's nuts!
> LOL and ran off!
> But seriously Deb,... I know you love animals and you are so kind BUT do be careful!!!
> 
> BTW... The coyote never attempted to come to the glass slider....hmmm probably never saw it LOL ... my cleaning skills apparently aren't as good as yours!!! LOL[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I need you at my house!!


I only have a curtain covering half my slider. Billy chewed on, clawed on, and peed on the other half when he was a puppy. My patio is secluded, and I kept them open all the time, so haven't been in a hurry to replace them. I'll do that this week though.


----------



## Julie718

WOW! :shocked: That is scary. I hope that Animal Control catches the coyote fast!!! Stay safe!


----------



## casa verde maltese

Wow - that's scary - very unusual single coyote human interaction if I may say so - so strange. Be careful he doesn't sound quite right. just my opinion 
I'm so glad the crew are pee pad users!!


----------



## vjw

Deb that sends chills up my spine. We have coyotes here but they've never been that bold. Might not be a bad idea for me to carry a stick while I'm walking the dogs.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Deb that sends chills up my spine. We have coyotes here but they've never been that bold. Might not be a bad idea for me to carry a stick while I'm walking the dogs.[/B]



Oh yes, carry a stick. My neighbor brought a baseball bat to keep on my patio.

After witnessing this crazy coyote, I will, more than likely, take the bat when I take the garbage out.


----------



## sassy's mommy

:w00t: yikes! that is very scary.


----------



## BrookeB676

That is so scary!! We had coyotes in Arizona and I saw them all the time from far away, but could never picture one up close like that. Its unbelievable how it lunged into your glass slider...crazy!! Were the babies barking at it? Ha, as I am typing I am debating whether to call it a "he" or "she" or "it" LOL.


----------



## TheButtercup

egads! poor you! poor fluffies!! 
keep animal control on speed dial and have a margarita. with the curtains closed. and a sign on the glass with an arrow pointing the other way, saying "the roadrunner went THAT way! but here's an acme catalog in case you need an anvil..."


----------



## k/c mom

> That is SO scary!! they are becoming a suburban nuisance. I bet that one was rabid to be acting like that. We have them around here, but it's very wooded--they won't "attack" unless something is on the edge of the woods or really easily accessible. I've never heard of one lunging at a glass door! He has to be rabid! Scary!! I hope they get him soon!![/B]


I was thinking the same thing... that he is rabid. 

Deb, that is just the scariest thing. I hope he is caught very soon.


----------



## 3Maltmom

I tried to get a pic of the psycho coyote, but he was leaving. 

You can barely see him by the table.


----------



## GreenFuzzer

Deb have you heard anything back from Animal Control? Like so many of the others I'm a country girl and the coyotes here don't push things like that. Has Animal Control asked to put a live animal trap on your patio? Not that you want it to come back but if it does that way there would be something to entice it away from you, your fur babies and get it out of the area. Also it would be more obvious that they have the right coyote. Keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## Maria71

ohh I see him! wow how scarey! :smscare2:


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Deb have you heard anything back from Animal Control? Like so many of the others I'm a country girl and the coyotes here don't push things like that. Has Animal Control asked to put a live animal trap on your patio? Not that you want it to come back but if it does that way there would be something to entice it away from you, your fur babies and get it out of the area. Also it would be more obvious that they have the right coyote. Keep us posted on how things are going.[/B]



My neighbor, the one who didn't believe me, yet ran into him this morning, is FREAKING OUT.

She contacted Animal Control again this morning, and told me she would be more than happy to follow up with them, and keep me informed. So she's all over it. 

I live in a rather large condo complex, and find it odd he seems to hang out on my patio. He was here again, while I was at work. I keep my slider very clean, and his muddy paw prints, and slobber were all over the outside, again.

I told my neighbor to let Animal Control know that he frequents my house, and are more than welcome to set a cage there. 

This coyote is wacked. We have been warning all the neighbors, and contacted the association to get flyers out immediately.

When I lived in Yorba Linda, we had coyotes. Only saw them at night, and they would run when they saw us. This one wants us for dinner. :w00t:


----------



## k/c mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=480134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deb have you heard anything back from Animal Control? Like so many of the others I'm a country girl and the coyotes here don't push things like that. Has Animal Control asked to put a live animal trap on your patio? Not that you want it to come back but if it does that way there would be something to entice it away from you, your fur babies and get it out of the area. Also it would be more obvious that they have the right coyote. Keep us posted on how things are going.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My neighbor, the one who didn't believe me, yet ran into him this morning, is FREAKING OUT.
> 
> She contacted Animal Control again this morning, and told me she would be more than happy to follow up with them, and keep me informed. So she's all over it.
> 
> I live in a rather large condo complex, and find it odd he seems to hang out on my patio. He was here again, while I was at work. I keep my slider very clean, and his muddy paw prints, and slobber were all over the outside, again.
> 
> I told my neighbor to let Animal Control know that he frequents my house, and are more than welcome to set a cage there.
> 
> This coyote is wacked. We have been warning all the neighbors, and contacted the association to get flyers out immediately.
> 
> When I lived in Yorba Linda, we had coyotes. Only saw them at night, and they would run when they saw us. This one wants us for dinner. :w00t:
> [/B]
Click to expand...

From what I've heard, when noctural animals are out in the day it usually is a sign of rabies. Be careful. :grouphug:


----------



## saltymalty

> Friday, around 7PM, I was in the kitchen. Suddenly ALL the dogs start barking and running to the slider. I can see, from the kitchen, something is out there. I start walking towards the slider, and a coyote lunged at the glass, attempting to get my dogs. I run to the slider and pound on it, to scare him away. He then lunged at me. His teeth were bared, and his head was flying. He finally ran off.
> 
> I was so upset, I was shaking like a leaf. I called my neighbors to warn them. I could tell, by her tone, that one gal just didn't believe me, as it seems odd to have a coyote running around our condo complex. In any case, I contacted animal control.
> 
> Well this morning, just before leaving for work, the stupid jerk is back on my patio!!! Lunging at the slider again. He quickly ran off this time. A few minutes later, my neighbor, who didn't believe me, called. She's screaming, "There's a flippin' coyote out there!!"
> 
> Pray my "slider" holds up until animal control catches this bugger ~ lol
> 
> Keep a close on your little ones.[/B]


He sounds aggressive and you certainly don't want him attacking your pups or a neighbor's child!


----------



## 3Maltmom

I just found out the coyote took my friend's Chihuahua. His name was Bagle. He was 11-years-old.

She set him on the grass to go potty, without a leash, when the coyote grabbed him.

I am heartbroken.


----------



## saltymalty

> I just found out the coyote took my friend's Chihuahua. His name was Bagle. He was 11-years-old.
> 
> She set him on the grass to go potty, without a leash, when the coyote grabbed him.
> 
> I am heartbroken.[/B]


OMG, that poor pup. May he rest in peace. Now animal control must respond immediately before a child is injured or worse!


----------



## k/c mom

> I just found out the coyote took my friend's Chihuahua. His name was Bagle. He was 11-years-old.
> 
> She set him on the grass to go potty, without a leash, when the coyote grabbed him.
> 
> I am heartbroken.[/B]


Oh nooooo. Oh gosh Deb that is just heartbreaking. Oh gosh .... :smcry:


----------



## GreenFuzzer

I know you are heartbroken that is because you are a loving caring person. Sweetie from everything you said you had warned as many people as you could as did others that there is a coyote in the area that poor baby should never have been outside off leash IMO. No it doesn't make the hurt go away but it did happen now continue to raise [email protected] and get something done. (I know you will.) 

PLEASE check with someone and find out what you should be cleaning your slider windows AND patio with, I believe I know but not confident enough to make a recommendation. You need to get the coyotes slob germs disinfected both for your fur babies and the human's sake. Make sure you use gloves!!! You don't know what diseases it may be carrying and how long they are able to be spread.........is it just while the slobber is 'wet' or does it have to be exposed longer etc. 

Your friend is in my thoughts and prayers as you are.


----------



## 2maltese4me

:huh: OMGOD, that would have scared me to death...wonder what he was looking for?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh I am so saddened to hear of the little dog!!! 
Deb, here, if animal control doesn't respond we are told to call the police in cases of suspected rabid animals. When it is a public safety issue the police often come in and/or push the animal control to act as priority.
Also Tammy is right you must be very careful about the saliva of the coyote!!

I still feel so heartbroken that poor little dog was killed!


----------



## Scoobydoo

I am so sorry for your friends Chi, that is terrible  
You brought back memories of my very first sighting of a coyote here in the US, and it had to be a close encounter. Scooby was a baby at the time and we had no fences up, we were outside for is potty time when I got this strange feeling so I turned to see it running at me and Scooby so I scooped him up, that thing stood about 6 feet from me and eyeballed me with his big yellow eyes, me being an Aussie and not familiar with US wildlife thought I was going to be his dinner for sure. Well I instinctively opened up and screamed bloody murder and that scared the crap outa him and off he ran lickity split, and I ran in the back door with Scooby safely in my arms and slammed the door shut and locked it.
We had his paw prints around our yard most of the winter that year, so we decided then to put the fence up for Scooby's safety. The good think here is if we report them hanging around our subdivision we can call the city wildlife guy and he will get it checked out and they actually hunt them down around here cos they can be a threat to small children etc.

It sounds a bit like your coyote is either hungry or has rabies, they are not usually that bold so I am told unless they are in a pack. We have a lot of them around here though, being we are so close to open land and wooded areas.


----------



## lillady

:w00t: That seriously would have scared the crap out of me! I hope they catch that thing soon, I wouldn't be able to sleep at night :shocked:

I'm so sorry about your friend's dog-that's just awful Deb :bysmilie:


----------



## revakb2

I'm so sorry to hear that the coyote was able to get to the Chi. Animal control should have there been as soon as it was reportedt. That is not normal behavior for any wild animal. Something is very wrong with it, and it is a danger. Hopefully it will be caught soon. Stay safe.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom

So very scary--and so sad.


----------



## abbey

How horriible! :shocked: Your friend must be so devestated! :bysmilie: And how scary for you that he keeps coming back! I'd set my own trap! :thumbsup:


----------



## carrie

:shocked: OMG. that's terrifying. there is no reason he should be stalking you like that. i'm a country gir as well, and coyotes and coy-dogs are very reclusive and want nothing to do with humans. the fact that he's adamant about getting in your home is extremely scary! since he took a dog (which is heartbreaking, i'm so very sorry), animal control has to come out before another is taken, or something worse happens. and knowing there's only glass between you and IT, FREAKS ME OUT! something has to be done. that animal is NOT RIGHT. 

BIG hugs to you and your gang, deb. :grouphug: STAY SAFE!


----------



## 3Maltmom

The son of bitch is still here. 

I heard a guy, and a gal, screaming for help while I was bleaching off the patio.

I grabbed my bat to throw to him, and the coyote came after me.

I took Terry's lead. I swung and swung, while screaming. He ran to Cindy's patio, stopped, stared at me, then ran off.

The police have been called.

I've never seen anything like this. He was actually following this couple, on the sidewalk.


----------



## carrie

holy $h.... something has to be done. that's absolutely dangerous. and terrifying!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Deb, this is getting scarier and scarier. I'm so sorry about Bagle. What a horrible thing to have happen. I hope to he** that Animal Control gets this beast before there are any more incidents.

Be safe. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz

This is beyond scary....like something out of a Stephen King novel ....I am so, so sorry about the poor chi....please be safe...can you get some bear spray or something to protect yourself?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Deb, each and every incident has to be reported so the 'powers that be' know exactly how serious a situation this is and not just somebody 'freaked' by an 'innocent' wildlife! My God if a child was nearby they could be terribly harmed ! I'd also suggest that everyone call each other in case some in your complex aren't aware that this creature is on the run in that area.
I'm positive that thing is rabid! The behavior is too bazzar! We had a rabid racoon and that thing actually attacked the tires on the UPS truck that had come for delievery. I didn't even know it was out there till the driver jumped off his truck and the thing ran toward the tires and started attacking it. It scared the crapola out of the driver I can tell you. We contacted the neighbors and my hubby and man next door and UPS driver tried to get it but it suddenly ran ( I should say it dragged itself... it wasn't well that was obvious and rabies outbreak was high at that time here) toward the embankment into tall grasses and they couldn't find it. They found it the next day ( at least they thought it was the same one) and it had died. I was relieved because it scared the bejeebers out of me.
Not far (only a couple of miles )a large grey fox was spotted acting oddly and during the day.. it sounded rabid to me and I fear we are due for another round of the wildlife being diseased with this again.... we seem to get outbrealks every few year.
please let us know how it goes... and BE CAREFUL!!


----------



## GreenFuzzer

I just had a thought......like I can get in the mind of a coyote. I wonder if this could be a female that lost her pups and the smell of the pee pads brought her in? If that is the case that could be why it would be so aggressive, she may think her pups are inside your house. I know it is a long shot and it doesn't change the fact that it has to be out of there. Anyway it was something that popped into my head. 

Let us know what the police say or do.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Please, please take caution and be careful. How do you get to your car in the morning? Do you have to walk outside? This is soooo scary. Do the babies stay near the sliders during the day. We have had so many bears coming into residential neighborhoods here in NC. That is scary also. Rabies are up ten fold and the vets do not understand why. If by chance the animal is rabid, don't let him get his salvia on you.......you said you were swinging the bat at him. It sounds to me that animal control is not doing their job. Has the head of the apartment complex been notified? Get as many people to call animal control, police and maybe that may get them off their duff to try and catch the animal. Good luck and keep us informed but most of all, stay SAFE!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Deb, I was telling a friend of mine about this, and she suggested calling the local TV stations, too. (She also suggested calling Schwarzenegger...but the TV idea is good, I thought.)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

> Deb, I was telling a friend of mine about this, and she suggested calling the local TV stations, too. (She also suggested calling Schwarzenegger...but the TV idea is good, I thought.)[/B]


Yes, Linda, that's a good idea... get the media on this and see how quickly the 'powers that be' get off their duffs and take care of the situation!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci

AHHHHHH!!! omigod so scary!!!! I always thought Coyotes were scary...until the other day CuteOverload.com posted a link to daily coyote and i then thought how cute they are....BUT... still...i would be scared to death seeing one lunging at me.. ahh.. scary. STAY SAFE!!!!!


----------



## saltymalty

We have had several coyote attacks on children around here. It is frightening when these animals attack humans and pets. I would call the chief of your police department and your local public safety officer. I would also call the department of health, the department of community affairs, and all the papers and news stations. Do you live in a condo complex? Then complain to your management company/condo association as well. This might not be just one animal...coyotes are pack animals and travel and hunt in groups! Please be very very careful.


----------



## CloudClan

Oh how terrifying all of this is. :shocked: I see the shine of his eyes in that picture you took. :new_shocked: 

I am so sorry about poor Bagel. That is just such a horror. :smcry: 

On Sunday, here in the tiny postage stamp size fenced backyard of our rental Townhouse we had a *hawk* sitting on the branch of our single little tree. I know it was after the squirrels, but some of those squirrels are not much smaller than my little Cameo. (She is only 3 pounds). :smscare2: I think it has a nest in one of the trees behind the complex. Wildlife is part of suburban life. We are living in an area in Maryland that is more developed than where we were in GA, but we also have a large State Park nearby, so there is plenty of chance for some interaction. 

I heard about Coyotes in the area where we lived in GA, but never saw any except when I was on the highway down by the coast (several hours from home). I did have bears that came into my yard when I was a kid living up in Massachusetts. At that time I never considered the possibility that the bears might injure our little spaniel mix. Back then we lived out in the middle of nowhere, but it doesn't seem to matter today.


----------



## camfan

omg Deb, I"m so sorry about the chi. How awful!!!!!! What it taking animal control so long??? I saw the pic you posted--omg how frightening! That's a big one, too. Please stay safe...


----------



## KandiMaltese

Deb, OH I am sooo worried about you. I hope you are okay. I hope something is done. How awful and scary. Please try and not leave your house until they catch him. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws

That is so scary and poor Bagel. How very sad. :smcry: 

That coyote looks so skinny. Your babies must be upset about the intruder right on the other side of the slider.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I had hoped this would have been resolved before I went to bed but have to get up early in the AM... if I awaken in the night which I sometimes do I will come and check in. I will pray it all gets taken care of and there are no more traumatic events before it does!
Deb... if you absolutley HAVE to go out.. have eyes on all sides of your head!! don't take any chances!


----------



## Toby's Mom

> I just found out the coyote took my friend's Chihuahua. His name was Bagle. He was 11-years-old.
> 
> She set him on the grass to go potty, without a leash, when the coyote grabbed him.
> 
> I am heartbroken.[/B]


I am so sorry for the loss of your friend's pet. 

I think we have coyotes around here, but I have never seen one. However, I am scared to death that a hawk, fox, or whatever will grab Toby, that's why I always take him out on a leash. I'm sure, in your friend's wildest dreams, she never imagined this!  



> The son of bitch is still here.
> 
> I heard a guy, and a gal, screaming for help while I was bleaching off the patio.
> 
> I grabbed my bat to throw to him, and the coyote came after me.
> 
> I took Terry's lead. I swung and swung, while screaming. He ran to Cindy's patio, stopped, stared at me, then ran off.
> 
> The police have been called.
> 
> I've never seen anything like this. He was actually following this couple, on the sidewalk.[/B]


My oh my, this just keeps getting scarier and scarier! I've never heard of an animal acting like this! :new_shocked:


----------



## GreenFuzzer

Well it is heading toward 2am I still don't see any recent update. I'm telling myself that means all is well. I have to get to sleep I hope when I next read this thread that there is some positive news. Keep your chin up Deb we are thinking of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella

> We have had several coyote attacks on children around here. It is frightening when these animals attack humans and pets. I would call the chief of your police department and your local public safety officer. I would also call the department of health, the department of community affairs, and all the papers and news stations. Do you live in a condo complex? Then complain to your management company/condo association as well. This might not be just one animal...coyotes are pack animals and travel and hunt in groups! Please be very very careful.[/B]



hahah Deb and I share a Police Chief who is in his own hot water right now .. Deb I have a number for his assistant if you need it .. please let me know.
Coyotees are not cute ... hate to bring it up all the time but my 1st Malt was attacked and killed in this very homes front yard .. it's something that haunts me till this day ... and its been almost 7 years ... I still blame myself for it .. just seeing poor Max 1 in the coyotees mouth - then taking him off into the canyon ... horrible...
Hope they find this nasty animal and put him to sleep.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Deb, I had hoped I'd see an 'alls-well' here this morning. Will be checking back.


----------



## The A Team

I'm just reading this post now.....and holy mackeral! I can't believe that animal control hasn't gotten that killer yet!!
Such a sad and unnecessary death for the poor little chi!!! 

You are being held prisoner in your own home - I agree, you should call the media if nothing is done right away!
And even though you might feel safer going out with a baseball bat - I'd rather you didn't have to - if you know what I mean. :shocked: 

As for the Buttercup....after this is over - margaritas for everone will be in order. :thumbsup: I'm sure Deb doesn't want to drink alone.


----------



## BrookeB676

I cannot believe how out of control this has become! Poor little Chi, her owner must be so devastated and I feel so bad for her. Animal control better get out there soon!! When I told hubby about this he immediately said it must be rabid also. When we saw coyotes they were from a distance because they were scared of us! I would never expect it to charge at a human.


----------



## angel's mom

Just checking in for an update before heading off to work. My Goodness! I'd be petrified! I can't imagine what it would be like to see something like that!


----------



## paris'mom

I have been following this post and it has taken the turn from frightening to straight out of a horror novel CUJO!

I was talking to my husband and he said, take the matter into your own hands, get a shot gun. I didn't think Californians could own guns because how much regulation is against it in CA- but hubby said shotguns are ok in CA.

I am not the one to advocate killing animals, but in this case it's for the greater good. If the regulatory agencies aren't helping then citizens of the community shouldn't be living in fear and have the right to protect their property.

I pray that NOTHING will happen to any other person/animal in that area. Keep us updated.

*PS, that photo of the coyote scared the "HEYSOOS" out of me! I had trouble sleeping because we have a large slider window downstairs too and we live in a rural area. However, the local brits assured me they don't know or have seen a coyote or anything scarrier (to me) than a rat....

Mimi


----------



## snowballsmom

Deb - holy moly that would scare the crap outta me! Have you contacted your state's Department of Natural Resources? They should have a wildlife division. Your local animal control may not have the resources to handle a wild animal. (just guessing here) 

Here in Duluth, MN our police force is in trouble for shooting a bear in town, in front of kids walking home from school. 

Please stay safe!

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## Ptarana

Wow how awful. I cannot believe they are not on this. Since no one will handle it I would take care of it myself, sorry to say but there would be one less wolf around. Sometimes this has to be done, He has already killed one beloved pet , the next could be a child . I wouldn`t care what the law said if a wolf killed one of my pets(there my babies) he would be a dead wolf. Sorry if I sound harsh but I am just like a mother bear with her cubs. You know I don`t believe he can crash through your slide glass , but he could a window no problem. Sounds to me like he is sick anyways.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Deb, I'm also just checking in to see if your unwelcome visitor has been taken care of yet.
Gary also said if it were here and was terrorizing people and pets he would also just plain shoot it and suffer the consequences, especially if the animal control are doing nothing after it's been reported.
What will it take? A poor child or even an adult to be attacked and bitten by a rabid coyote before they actually get off their dead a$$es to do something :smmadder:


----------



## MalteseJane

> Wow how awful. I cannot believe they are not on this. Since no one will handle it I would take care of it myself, sorry to say but there would be one less wolf around. Sometimes this has to be done, He has already killed one beloved pet , the next could be a child . I wouldn`t care what the law said if a wolf killed one of my pets(there my babies) he would be a dead wolf. Sorry if I sound harsh but I am just like a mother bear with her cubs. You know I don`t believe he can crash through your slide glass , but he could a window no problem. Sounds to me like he is sick anyways.[/B]


It's a COYOTE *NOT a* WOLF. They are 2 different animals.


----------



## MalteseJane

[attachment=30613ost_892...1659__2_.jpg]

Deb I reworked your picture so we can have a better look at him.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Deb, I'm so worried about you and the kids. Any updates? While I agree in theory about 'taking matters into your own hands' in this case, I personally can't imagine ending a life - regardless. Before going to that stage, I would definitely call Animal Control AGAIN (I know you've called them at least once) and find out what liability you might face if you killed it yourself.

Be safe. I love you.


----------



## vjw

I'm taking precautions here too and I took a stick with me last evening while walking my dogs. I've been thinking about this and the coyote might be rabid, but another possibility is that he is just VERY hungry. I would think his natural food supply would be lower in the 'burbs than in the country.


----------



## Lennabella

Hi Deb - I hope to hear news that something was done today with that wild animal.

I am reading more and more in the local papers about how coyotees are coming down from the canyons where the massive fires were recently - things are burned to a crisp - no vegetation, no deers, no baby animals for these coyotees to snack on .. so they are heading for the city .. they're hungry and will stop at nothing.

There are packs of them in another suburb not far from Deb and they have posted signs up everywhere with warnings.

Click here: Slideshow - News - Lake Forest communities losing cats to coyotes 

Deb - the assistant sheriff's name is: Charles Walters - his # is (714) 647-1815 ... I bet they will refer you to the Fish and Wildlife Dept but I think you should tell them it's an emergency and they should send an officer out with a gun ... :new_shocked:


----------



## k/c mom

Deb. thinking of you today. I wonder if it would make things more safe for you to put a big piece of furniture up against the sliding glass door. I know it seems unlikely but what if he ran in to the door and it broke. Maybe something against it will not make it look like glass ?? Anyway, I hope they come get him soon. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom

I just got off the phone with Animal Control. I was asking what is being done about this, and the several complaints they have received. I was told nothing is being done. Animal Control cannot do anything. Coyotes are protected by Federal Law, cannot be harmed, nor relocated.

Last night, the police told neighbors to call Fish and Game, to see what can be done.

This is insane. Does not make sense. A coyote is, basically, trapped in a gated community. He is terrorizing everyone.

I bleached my patio, covered my slider, and am putting a wireless motion-detected alarm on my patio when I get home. This coyote has my dogs scents, from the puppy pads, he's starving, and keeps coming back in hopes of getting one.

Now, my employee, is on the internet, and he said Animal Control is full of crap.

I'm going to make some more phone calls.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Deb you need to get hold of your Alderman and tell them what's going on, this is rediculous that animal control are sitting on their butts and doing nothing to protect the community.
I know for a fact that coyotees are not protected here, they shoot them if they start hanging out in the subdivisions and all the farmers around here shoot them too because they are a menace to their livestock.
One of our neighbors has a property just on the other side of us with horses and he has had horses attacked and also another had a calf taken. They don't mess around here they just eradicate them.
I would dread to think what would happen if a child was attacked, would they feel sorry for the coyote then? Gosh this makes my blood boil :smmadder: 
I don't like killing animals either but when they start attacking people and their livestock and pets something has to be done. The coyote population here is getting larger every year, they are moving further and further into the communities and becoming a menace.
You pay your taxes like everyone else and you are entitled to protection from that wiley ole coyote.


----------



## Lennabella

> I just got off the phone with Animal Control. I was asking what is being done about this, and the several complaints they have received. I was told nothing is being done. Animal Control cannot do anything. Coyotes are protected by Federal Law, cannot be harmed, nor relocated.
> 
> Last night, the police told neighbors to call Fish and Game, to see what can be done.
> 
> This is insane. Does not make sense. A coyote is, basically, trapped in a gated community. He is terrorizing everyone.
> 
> I bleached my patio, covered my slider, and am putting a wireless motion-detected alarm on my patio when I get home. This coyote has my dogs scents, from the puppy pads, he's starving, and keeps coming back in hopes of getting one.
> 
> Now, my employee, is on the internet, and he said Animal Control is full of crap.
> 
> I'm going to make some more phone calls.[/B]


That's exactly what I thought they will tell you - they said the same to me back then - they didn't care that he took a dog - but if he's a nuisance .. he's not roaming around free in his territory around nature - he's in a condo complex for crying out loud !!! :smpullhair: 
I love the way Wiley Coyotee has more rights than the normal tax paying citizens.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

That is outrageous!! I think I'd have to go to the top and call Governors office! and say if there isn't something done and SOON!!! you WILL go to the media and expose the lack of concern for public safety!


----------



## KandiMaltese

This is insane :angry: I'd be happy to put a phone call in as I'm sure everyone else here would too. What are they going to do when he kills someone? :smmadder: Time to call the media..I agree!! Deb, I am really worried about you..please call the media..I would..we all can to help.

Andrea


----------



## camfan

> This is insane :angry: I'd be happy to put a phone call in as I'm sure everyone else here would too. What are they going to do when he kills someone? :smmadder: Time to call the media..I agree!! Deb, I am really worried about you..please call the media..I would..we all can to help.
> 
> Andrea[/B]


Oh yes, I would call the media, too. They love stuff like this--they'll be all over it. Send them that copy of the pic of the coyote on your patio and even try to get some footage of it. I think that photo is VERY compelling with the little, helpless malts in the background and that coyote glaring at them!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Deb, this is both scary and frustrating. Call the media, and I guess my friend wasn't so crazy about calling Schwarznegger. Anything to get some action. Call your local politician, too. This isn't a harmless cute cuddly thing. I also agree with Sher's idea of putting a piece of furniture against your patio door, just to be on the safe side.

Let us know if there's anything we can do to help. If more phone calls are needed, you know we're here for you.

Be careful.
xoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom

Just got off the phone with Fish and Game. He said, if I lived in the country, I could shoot the SOB. He said they are not relocated, they are trapped and euthanized. If they were to relocate them, they would be killed by a pack of coyotes.

He said the first thing to do is contact the association. It's their responsibility to hire a "trapper".

The association has already been contacted, so I'll do a follow up call on that.

I'm amazed at the different answers I am receiving. Animal Control, Police, Fish and Game, all say something different. Can't wait to hear what the condo association has to say.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> Just got off the phone with Fish and Game. He said, if I lived in the country, I could shoot the SOB. He said they are not relocated, they are trapped and euthanized. If they were to relocate them, they would be killed by a pack of coyotes.
> 
> He said the first thing to do is contact the association. It's their responsibility to hire a "trapper".
> 
> The association has already been contacted, so I'll do a follow up call on that.
> 
> I'm amazed at the different answers I am receiving. Animal Control, Police, Fish and Game, all say something different. Can't wait to hear what the condo association has to say.[/B]


I would rally the troops on this, Deb. Have your neighbors call, have the guy and girl who were stalked call. Keep flippin' calling them until they do something. You pay dues for safety. (well, you already know this... :wub: ) I'm just worried about you and the kids.


----------



## Lennabella

> Just got off the phone with Fish and Game. He said, if I lived in the country, I could shoot the SOB. He said they are not relocated, they are trapped and euthanized. If they were to relocate them, they would be killed by a pack of coyotes.
> 
> He said the first thing to do is contact the association. It's their responsibility to hire a "trapper".
> 
> The association has already been contacted, so I'll do a follow up call on that.
> 
> I'm amazed at the different answers I am receiving. Animal Control, Police, Fish and Game, all say something different. Can't wait to hear what the condo association has to say.[/B]



Hmmmmmmm I wonder what a fat juicy steak with some rat poisoning would do ??
Most likely you'd get arrested .... let's see what the "trapper" will do .. I wonder why he'd be killed by a pack of coyotees if he goes back in the wilderness ? - defector ? - traitor ? ..
Hope they can resolve this NOW !!!


----------



## camfan

> Just got off the phone with Fish and Game. He said, if I lived in the country, I could shoot the SOB. He said they are not relocated, they are trapped and euthanized. If they were to relocate them, they would be killed by a pack of coyotes.
> 
> He said the first thing to do is contact the association. It's their responsibility to hire a "trapper".
> 
> The association has already been contacted, so I'll do a follow up call on that.
> 
> I'm amazed at the different answers I am receiving. Animal Control, Police, Fish and Game, all say something different. Can't wait to hear what the condo association has to say.[/B]


I'm telling you, call the media and forward them that pic of the coyote on your patio. It'll be on the 6pm news tonight. You won't get anywhere fast enough with the town/city gov (I've got both gov't background AND journalism, lol)--take it to your local news station and you'll be amazed at the fire that will light under their a$$. That animal could be responsibe for the death of a child next...


----------



## Ptarana

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=480533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow how awful. I cannot believe they are not on this. Since no one will handle it I would take care of it myself, sorry to say but there would be one less wolf around. Sometimes this has to be done, He has already killed one beloved pet , the next could be a child . I wouldn`t care what the law said if a wolf killed one of my pets(there my babies) he would be a dead wolf. Sorry if I sound harsh but I am just like a mother bear with her cubs. You know I don`t believe he can crash through your slide glass , but he could a window no problem. Sounds to me like he is sick anyways.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a COYOTE *NOT a* WOLF. They are 2 different animals.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I am very aware they are two DIFFERENT animals. I just made a mistake when I was typing, must of had wolf on the brain... Geeezzzz give me a break it was an honest mistake. 

So let me correct myself and set the record straight it`s a COYOTE not WOLF.........


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Please Read:

Avoiding Wildlife Problems 
Managing Urban / Suburban Coyote Problems

Biology

The diet of the coyote consists mainly of mice, rats, ground squirrels, gophers, rabbits, and carrion. They also eat insects, reptiles, amphibians, fruits, birds and their eggs, and deer fawns. In some rural areas of California they prey heavily on sheep, cattle, and poultry. In urban and suburban areas, garbage, domestic cats and dogs, other pets, hobby animals, and pet food can be important food.

Laws and Regulations

Coyotes are not threatened or endangered in California. They are classified as nongame mammals by the Department of Fish and Game and as such can be taken at any time using approved methods. California Department of Fish and Game regulations prohibit the relocation of coyotes without written permission from the Department. For further information on the legal status of coyotes and other wildlife contact your local California Department of Fish and Game Regional Office.

For further information or assistance in solving coyote problems, contact your local agricultural commissioner. 


Deb....I have been doing a little research on the web and I came up with the Biology and Laws and Regulations in Ca. Try calling the TV station as all the girls suggested first and then call your local agricultrual commissioner. I have not heard that one yet. Please, please stay safe and we all are so worried over this because of the harm that could be done. I love what you are doing with the motion detector but you may be up all night. It sounds like you are on top of this considering you are reaching such roadblocks everyway you turn. The manager of your complex should be doing something also.

The babies are all standing there ready to protect and defend you. I could just reach in that picture and squeeze all of them and give them a great big HUG!!! Good LUCK, stay SAFE and keep us informed. We all are praying and rooting for a solution to your problem!!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom

Deb, I have been on my homeowner's association board for 15 years and here's something that might get the association's manager moving.... If there is a dangerous issue and the association knows about it then they can be liable if it causes an injury, death, etc. If there is an issue that we don't know about then that is a different situation. Sooo, if they know about the Coyote and do nothing about it, they could possibly be liable for damages due to negligance. 

You should also contact your association president. He/she will be more likely to take action than the paid manger because board members can be personally liable for negligance.


----------



## GreenFuzzer

IMO Unless a person has had training in shooting a gun they have no business trying to shoot this coyote or another in similar situation. My understanding is you are in a well populated area, bullets travel, they ricochet. I can only imagine what one would feel like if they accidental took an innocent life. 

Also my understanding by what I have been told by the game warden that lives across the street some of the reasons they don't relocate animals can be due to over population already of that animal. Another is disease. I don't mean the 'biggies' like rabies but other diseases and those can wipe out a whole community of animals because a disease not in that area has been brought to it. If that happens then you have the next animal without food or catching some disease and so on, so our ecological system gets put out of wack. There was a guy in the town closes to us that was using a live trip to catch chipmunks he would then bring them out here in the country and let them loose near a stream that runs through a major wooded area. Nope can't do that even relocating the chipmunks here was a no-no. 

Deb get a hold of the media if you haven't already. Also if you have a fax number available start asking for response to be faxed to you. You will have it in writing that way when each place passes the buck, more info for the media and higher branches of the government. Also evidence if needed in other ways. This has gotten way out of hand chances are someone my need to be held accountable for their lack of action.


----------



## saltymalty

I am not familiar with state law in California, but I can tell you there is no Federal designation of a coyote as an endangered or otherwise protected species. 
I cannot believe that your local agencies are so unresponsive! Actually, I can believe it...maybe it's time to enlist the help of higherups...call your Congressional Representative and tell them about the lack of response by your local government officials. You might have success if they are of different parties...fodder for future campaigns. I also agree with Sher that contacting your condo President is in order. I would send him/her a certified letter including the photo and demand that action be taken immediately. In the mean time, I really hate guns and would hate for someone to be accidentally hurt by one. However, a rat poision spiked steak seems a viable option!


----------



## k/c mom

In my city shooting a gun within city limits is a crime... and very dangerous. A lady was killed that way. One New Year's Eve people were shooting guns in the air and she was in a car with her husband and somehow the bullet got in the car and killed her! And a little boy on a tricycle in his own driveway was killed by a neighbor who was shooting his gun at something. Soooo, I wouldn't shoot for sure.... it could be really tragic.

I just hope you can get someone to take this seriously and do something about it. :smpullhair:


----------



## tamizami

Deb - I am keeping you and your little ones in my thoughts and prayers that this coyote situation gets resolved immediately.....stay safe!


----------



## Gemma

OMG, I would just die if I see one :new_shocked: stay safe :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65

WOW! I just read this post. I can't believe no one is trying to step up and take care of this. That is super scary. 

Be safe and hopefully someone/some organization will step up and take care of the situation. I think it would be a great idea to contact the media, calling the governor's office, or even your local mayor. Someone HAS to do something before an innocent child is hurt. (Bad enough a dog has already been taken)


----------



## lillady

Still praying everyone stays safe!! rayer: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom

Okay, the President of the Association is involved. He lives in the complex, so there better be some action involved by the time I get home. If not, I'm contacting The OC Register.

Another neighbor's cat is missing, too. God, this has turned into a nightmare.

I need to get a little something for Bagle's mom. Do you know how many times I told her to put Bagle on a leash. He was a good boy. Always within five feet of her. But for his own safety, and to obey the association rules. I almost anonymously turned her in, for Bagle's sake. I sure wish I had. She loved him so much. The guilt must be eating her alive.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> Okay, the President of the Association is involved. He lives in the complex, so there better be some action involved by the time I get home. If not, I'm contacting The OC Register.
> 
> Another neighbor's cat is missing, too. God, this has turned into a nightmare.
> 
> I need to get a little something for Bagle's mom. Do you know how many times I told her to put Bagle on a leash. He was a good boy. Always within five feet of her. But for his own safety, and to obey the association rules. I almost anonymously turned her in, for Bagle's sake. I sure wish I had. She loved him so much. The guilt must be eating her alive.[/B]


Awww yeah I bet she is feeling some guilt. There is a customer that frequents the place James works and everytime he comes in they talk about their dogs together. And his poor guy told James had his dog outside at his home and never thought it was needed to put his dog on a leash since he would go outside with it. It was just a little wee thing and this coyote came right in to his front lawn and grabbed his little dog right in front of his eyes. Coyotes usually don't attack alone unless they are in need of food. Which when I read that you said the one by your place was thin scared me. Because their hunger overcomes their fear of people I believe. But anyways its soo sad that there was nothing he could do as he tried to follow the coyote that ran of with his dog. But it was too late. :smcry: The only good new is that he loved hearing James talk about our babies so he now has two adorable Maltese puppies to love but is still hurt that his little one left in such a tragic way. I hope the situation is resolve so your kids stay safe! :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718

> I just found out the coyote took my friend's Chihuahua. His name was Bagle. He was 11-years-old.
> 
> She set him on the grass to go potty, without a leash, when the coyote grabbed him.
> 
> I am heartbroken.[/B]


OMG...I just read this update.  I'm so heartbroken for your neighbor. :smcry: Poor Bagle.  I feel sick to my stomach.

That pic you took of the coyote is so scary!!! OMG...I would be screaming so loud if I saw that thing. :shocked: 

Please stay safe Deb! :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> Okay, the President of the Association is involved. He lives in the complex, so there better be some action involved by the time I get home. If not, I'm contacting The OC Register.
> 
> Another neighbor's cat is missing, too. God, this has turned into a nightmare.
> 
> I need to get a little something for Bagle's mom. Do you know how many times I told her to put Bagle on a leash. He was a good boy. Always within five feet of her. But for his own safety, and to obey the association rules. I almost anonymously turned her in, for Bagle's sake. I sure wish I had. She loved him so much. The guilt must be eating her alive.[/B]


I hope that you have some action by the time you get home, Deb. And I really hope the cat shows up. Bagle's mom must be overcome with guilt and feelings of helplessness. I feel for her. What about making a donation to Chi rescue in her name?


----------



## Andrea&Luci

HOLY CRAP!! Last night when I added to the thread I didn't see that picture!!!! WOW you need to call the news ASAP!!!!!!!! AND submit that picture...that is absolutely horrifying I don't know what I would do... STAY SAFE!!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team

I was almost scared to look for an update.....now a cat is missing??? :new_shocked: What's it going to take?...a child?

OK, I need to calm down and come back in a little while to check on this killer on the lose.


----------



## jazzmalt

Just now reading this thread. That is The.Most.Aggressive coyote I've ever heard of! I live in a somewhat remote development that borders on a lot of woodland where we have all kinds of wildlife paying visits. Last summer, I was standing outside my backdoor in the middle of the afternoon when a coyote came casually walking down the driveway towards me. I couldn't believe he seemed intent on walking right up to me, but when he got within 4 or 5 feet of where I was standing it scared the cr*p out of me. I made a move towards him and he just stood staring me right in the eye. At least when I pounded my feet loudly in his direction while waving my arms and yelling at him like a maniac, he slowly turned around and casually walked away from me. No fear whatsoever. Geeze, if he'd lunged at me, growled or bared his teeth? I'm pretty sure I would've wet myself. 

When I called Fish and Game, the lady I spoke with just laughed and said "make sure you don't leave any garbage outside"! Totally worthless. I haven't seen this particular coyote again, but I never let my baby outside here, not even on a leash. I hope and pray that you get some kind of action out of your homeowner's association...and soon. This is scary beyond words.


----------



## MissMelanie

I feel AWFUL for you all... holy cows, this is nuts.

My first thought was rabies also. Please be VERY careful when touching anything on your Patio, you have no idea what the coyote may have touched.

If I were you, I would keep my dogs in another room for sure, NOT even let them in that room. This is so VERY scary.

Hope you get some help soon.

Melanie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Deb! OMG! I just finally read this! :smpullhair: :smscare2: This is insane....that thing sounds rabid for sure. I hope you didn't get any of his saliva on your hands washing things. He has got to be trapped and held to see if he is sick. They will have to have his brain to test if he gets obvious symptoms. I had a skunk acting very strange in broad daylight and called the animal control who said stay away from it but keep track of it until we get there. They were there within in minutes. Having a coyote around especially at night isn't too unusual these days, but they don't act like that unless something is mighty wrong! Wow, you've done so much already, I just don't understand! :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: Please stay safe! rayer:


----------



## LynnToole

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry for little Bagle and for you and your pups. I hope this gets taken care of soon. It should be publicized so that no other pets or small children get attacked. Your picture is unbelievably scary. Please be safe.


----------



## 3Maltmom

It gets worse. He grabbed a little doggie, who was on a leash. It was a retractable-six-foot leash, and the coyote nabbed the little one. The handle was not held tightly, and came out of the owner's hand. There were two witnesses. They are the ones who told me. They didn't know who, or what, breed the doggie was. I'm afraid to find out, as I know them all.

My phone, and doorbell, have been ringing off the hook, with neighbors concerned for my little ones. Many are worried about Daisy, as I've been in hiding, and haven't told them. They are worried because Daisy was my only doggie trained for outdoors. 

In any case, my 'inspiration' friend came over. She lives here, her husband is an attorney, he sent a letter to the association today. Apparently they have already had over 100 complaints, within the last two days, with nothing done. They also got the "run around" with Animal Control, the Police, and Bird and Game.

I will be contacting the Register tomorrow morning. 

The coyote was on my patio a half hour ago.

Don't worry about my little ones. They are HOMEBOUND...Not going outside at all.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Oh God, girlfriend. Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse. This is horrific.

I keep coming back hoping for a positive update, that this thing has been caught.


----------



## herculesdad

I guess it is just not hunger if it is attacking dogs on leashes with people around. It has no fear... must be a very sick animal. 

I hope no one else gets hurt and I wish a quick and painless death for the sick coyote.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Omg Deb this is just awful, why why why are the powers that be not taking action, this is a dangerous situation for everyone, I just cannot believe this is allowed to continue, it's horrible, I really feel for you and all your neighbors.
Please you and your babies stay safe :grouphug: I really hope something is done about this coyote very soon.


----------



## k/c mom

OMG!! Deb, this is a friggin' nightmare!!!!!! I'm so glad your babies are potty pad trained. Maybe you should keep them out of the room with the sliding glass door ?? Is there any chance he could break down the glass door ?? Stay safe. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Oh no! not another!! OMG.. it is totally unbelievable to me... if this were someones pet dog that was acting like this and attacking another persons pet... the animal control would be there in a heartbeat!! This appears to be a rabid animal... public safety is at stake and they do nothing????!! I just don't get it!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> OMG!! Deb, this is a friggin' nightmare!!!!!! I'm so glad your babies are potty pad trained. Maybe you should keep them out of the room with the sliding glass door ?? Is there any chance he could break down the glass door ?? Stay safe. :grouphug:[/B]



Sher ~ I've "gated off" my kitchen, for Joplin, Franny, and Winter. This will shield them from this creep. Billy and Henry have their own little room, and Lulu stays upstairs, in my bedroom.

I've also moved my sectional. It is now up against the slider. It looks terrible, and I have to crawl over it to get to my laundry room, but it's staying, until this is resolved.

Terry ~ You bet if it were an uncontrollable dog, Animal Control would be all over it. I, as well as, my neighbors, am shocked at the "run around".

The guy, at Fish and Game, told me they spend the first two-hours each morning, dealing with coyote messages/calls. He said they get calls from people who "saw" a coyote, and want something done. 

Apparently, the millions, who are crying "Wolf", or "Coyote", in this case, have sucked up the man-power for the rest of us.

Coyotes are so common, in So Cal. I've just NEVER seen ANYTHING like this.

I am definately contacting the Register tomorrow. I'm also going to look into renting my own trap from the feed store.


----------



## lillady

OMG-yet another dog? :bysmilie: Seriously-someone is going to be in some BIG trouble if that thing gets to a human. It's so sad that the loss of two dogs and possibly a cat isn't enough. I'm so fricken mad right now about this. Please stay safe-I know you are-but I will worry about your whole family until that da** thing is caught. Hugs to you and your whole fluff family Deb :grouphug: 

xoxoxox
Gena


----------



## Luna'sMom

A dog on a leash OMG that is horrible - the poor owners! :smscare2: :smcry: I cannot believe they haven't done anything about it yet! Have you mentioned rabies - how could they NOT race over!!!! :new_shocked: :smmadder: 


Keep safe! Hope nobody else gets taken/hurt rayer: rayer:


----------



## abbey

I would definately set up a cage. You'll have him caught in no time. Sometimes you just have to take matters into your own hands. We did the same last year. A big dog (Sharpae & Pit Bull mix) kept coming around & didn't act too friendly..you could tell he didn't have much human contact in his life, even fell into our pool & I had to rescue him from under the solar cover. I was scared to death but couldn't let him drown! Anyways ,we set up a cage & put some food in there. We caught him at 3:00 in the morning & he howled all night!! I should have called the dog warden then but I was kind enough to wait & told them to come get him. They found the owners & they weren't even looking for him, Poor thing!
I know it's not a coyote, but if he's that hungry...you'll catch him! And hopefully they can take him far away!!


----------



## The A Team

This is getting outrageous now! If the authorities aren't doing anything for you....I sure hope someone in your developement takes matters into his own hands. Do you have any men who like to HUNT there? Maybe you and your neighbors could give him some incentive... $$


----------



## vjw

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=481051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!! Deb, this is a friggin' nightmare!!!!!! I'm so glad your babies are potty pad trained. Maybe you should keep them out of the room with the sliding glass door ?? Is there any chance he could break down the glass door ?? Stay safe. :grouphug:[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sher ~ I've "gated off" my kitchen, for Joplin, Franny, and Winter. This will shield them from this creep. Billy and Henry have their own little room, and Lulu stays upstairs, in my bedroom.
> 
> I've also moved my sectional. It is now up against the slider. It looks terrible, and I have to crawl over it to get to my laundry room, but it's staying, until this is resolved.
> 
> Terry ~ You bet if it were an uncontrollable dog, Animal Control would be all over it. I, as well as, my neighbors, am shocked at the "run around".
> 
> The guy, at Fish and Game, told me they spend the first two-hours each morning, dealing with coyote messages/calls. He said they get calls from people who "saw" a coyote, and want something done.
> 
> Apparently, the millions, who are crying "Wolf", or "Coyote", in this case, have sucked up the man-power for the rest of us.
> 
> Coyotes are so common, in So Cal. I've just NEVER seen ANYTHING like this.
> 
> I am definately contacting the Register tomorrow. I'm also going to look into renting my own trap from the feed store.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Make sure it's a live trap so it will be safe if your neighbor's pets get in the trap. But I know firsthand about the risks of a live trap. We were trying to get a nuisance racoon once and got a skunk instead. Needless to say we had a stinky situation with the skunk.


----------



## Lennabella

I think a big fat juicy steak is in order right about now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

With some special seasonings .. left out in a garbage bag ????


----------



## Julie718

OMG...another dog!  I can't believe this!!! I really hope something is done soon to catch this coyote. Thank goodness all of your babies are pad trained! 

Stay safe Deb!!! :grouphug:


----------



## mpappie

> Oh no! not another!! OMG.. it is totally unbelievable to me... if this were someones pet dog that was acting like this and attacking another persons pet... the animal control would be there in a heartbeat!! This appears to be a rabid animal... public safety is at stake and they do nothing????!! I just don't get it![/B]


CALL THE MEDIA !!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

Deb how on earth did I miss this....... :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

I am so sorry that you are having to go through this. Please stay safe. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

What's the status of Kujo-Coyote this evening ? has he finally been caught?..if not is he still terrorizing the neighborhood?


----------



## KandiMaltese

yeah any updates Deb??


----------



## kathym

When i saw the pic of that big Coyote on the patio it made me shudder to think of the damage it already has done to the poor dog and maybe cat that it caught.


----------



## Lennabella

I was hoping to see Deb on the local evening news :shocked: - no reports on Kujo last night


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

You're in my thoughts, Deb. I'm hoping to hear an update from you when you can, or when you have some news.
xoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom

Rumor has it, live traps were set yesterday morning. I walked around the complex, but didn't see any, I'm not sure if the company would put them out in plain view though. I will find out, for sure, in a couple of hours.

For the first time, in a week, I did not see the coyote. Didn't see him last night, nor this morning.

It is very quiet at the complex. No one is walking their dogs. I noticed, last night, three different neighbors, coming and going, carrying baseball bats. So that's good. Looks like everyone is aware. That was my main concern, after what happened to little Bagle.

You know, I've always walked two dogs at a time. I'm not going to do that anymore. Sounds terrible, but I never really thought of a coyote running up and grabbing one. This now worries me sick. If I am walking one, on a short leash, I could jump on top of the coyote, kick him, strangle him, whatever. If I spot one, I could easily pick one up and get us the heck away.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> Rumor has it, live traps were set yesterday morning. I walked around the complex, but didn't see any, I'm not sure if the company would put them out in plain view though. I will find out, for sure, in a couple of hours.
> 
> For the first time, in a week, I did not see the coyote. Didn't see him last night, nor this morning.
> 
> It is very quiet at the complex. No one is walking their dogs. I noticed, last night, three different neighbors, coming and going, carrying baseball bats. So that's good. Looks like everyone is aware. That was my main concern, after what happened to little Bagle.
> 
> You know, I've always walked two dogs at a time. I'm not going to do that anymore. Sounds terrible, but I never really thought of a coyote running up and grabbing one. This now worries me sick. If I am walking one, on a short leash, I could jump on top of the coyote, kick him, strangle him, whatever. If I spot one, I could easily pick one up and get us the heck away.[/B]


Oh, no - please don't walk any of our babes until you know for sure that beast has been caught! Don't assume you could fight off a coyote, Deb. I know you're tough, but he doesn't care who he attacks.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=481979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it, live traps were set yesterday morning. I walked around the complex, but didn't see any, I'm not sure if the company would put them out in plain view though. I will find out, for sure, in a couple of hours.
> 
> For the first time, in a week, I did not see the coyote. Didn't see him last night, nor this morning.
> 
> It is very quiet at the complex. No one is walking their dogs. I noticed, last night, three different neighbors, coming and going, carrying baseball bats. So that's good. Looks like everyone is aware. That was my main concern, after what happened to little Bagle.
> 
> You know, I've always walked two dogs at a time. I'm not going to do that anymore. Sounds terrible, but I never really thought of a coyote running up and grabbing one. This now worries me sick. If I am walking one, on a short leash, I could jump on top of the coyote, kick him, strangle him, whatever. If I spot one, I could easily pick one up and get us the heck away.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, no - please don't walk any of our babes until you know for sure that beast has been caught! Don't assume you could fight off a coyote, Deb. I know you're tough, but he doesn't care who he attacks.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Oh Linda, I'm NOT walking them. For now, they are all trapped in the house. It's like a cave in there. All the blinds and curtains have been shut. I'm not going to walk them for at least a week after this idiot has been caught. Make sure he doesn't have a buddy hanging around. When we do start walking again, though, I'm only taking one at a time. From now on, I will definately be more aware of my surroundings, as well as carry some sort of protection.

The neighbor's kitty was found. The coyote did get her.


----------



## lillady

I sure hope they DO have traps out! OMG-poor kitty! :bysmilie: I was telling Peter about this last night and he can't believe it's taken them so long to do something. He said, "Tell her to shoot it." I told him about the rules of protecting them-he just shook his head. :huh:


----------



## Scoobydoo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=481979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor has it, live traps were set yesterday morning. I walked around the complex, but didn't see any, I'm not sure if the company would put them out in plain view though. I will find out, for sure, in a couple of hours.
> 
> For the first time, in a week, I did not see the coyote. Didn't see him last night, nor this morning.
> 
> It is very quiet at the complex. No one is walking their dogs. I noticed, last night, three different neighbors, coming and going, carrying baseball bats. So that's good. Looks like everyone is aware. That was my main concern, after what happened to little Bagle.
> 
> You know, I've always walked two dogs at a time. I'm not going to do that anymore. Sounds terrible, but I never really thought of a coyote running up and grabbing one. This now worries me sick. If I am walking one, on a short leash, I could jump on top of the coyote, kick him, strangle him, whatever. If I spot one, I could easily pick one up and get us the heck away.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, no - please don't walk any of our babes until you know for sure that beast has been caught! Don't assume you could fight off a coyote, Deb. I know you're tough, but he doesn't care who he attacks.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I totally agree here, Deb if there is one there more than likely could be more considering they are driven from the fire stricken areas to look for food, they are hungry and most likely diseased and if you get bitten you could require a course of rabies shots.
I would suggest you carry some mace, or I have been told a can of coins if you shake it scares them away. They are cunning and you won't see it coming, it will come from behind and unless you are looking over your shoulder constantly you ain't gonna see it comin till it's right there.
Deb err on the side of caution till you are sure they are not still hanging around please


----------



## Julie718

UGH!! I hope they catch that coyote with the traps! 

Poor kitty. :smcry:

Stay safe Deb!! :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom

I received this email last night, and just now read it:


The HOA has hired a trapping company. They will set traps and hope to catch the coyote. I understand your concerns, they are mine also. Please be assured that we are trying to get rid of the coyotes and still abide by the law. Thanks</span>


----------



## saltymalty

Well at least they've set up traps. But coyotes are pack animals and usually travel and live in groups. Just because you get one doesn't mean you are safe!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> I received this email last night, and just now read it:
> 
> 
> The HOA has hired a trapping company. They will set traps and hope to catch the coyote. I understand your concerns, they are mine also. Please be assured that we are trying to get rid of the coyotes and still abide by the law. Thanks</span>[/B]


I'm glad they're doing something, I hope he'll be caught soon, before any more incidents. 
Poor little kitty. These parents must be beside themselves.


----------



## Scoobydoo

Oh that's good to see, I sure hope they let you know if they catch any so you can relax your own mind Deb


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Yes there could be more than one... but I'd dare say this one maybe be rabid and was 'kicked out' of the pack...however there may be others already 'exposed'.
If they catch one...I do hope they'll leave the traps for another week at least to be sure there aren't more than one.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

At least someone is trying to do something to catch the coyote. I have been very worried and have looked at this post since 6:00am this morning. I had to keep reminding myself that California is three hours earlier than my time. Everyone is so concerned for you Deb and all the neighbors in the complex. Again, it sounds like you are doing everything humanly possible to protect yourself and those sweet babies. Keep us informed as you are doing~~~~Stay safe and God Bless!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

> Yes there could be more than one... but I'd dare say this one maybe be rabid and was 'kicked out' of the pack...however there may be others already 'exposed'.
> If they catch one...I do hope they'll leave the traps for another week at least to be sure there aren't more than one.[/B]



I'm thinking he's a singleton, who was booted from the pack, as well, and found his way in our complex.

I, also, hope they leave the traps for another week. Since the fires, these jerks have been wondering all over So Cal.

Janet ~ One of the board members said she will let me know when he's caught. Let me tell ya, this sure has turned our little community upside down. I doubt any of us will walk our little doggies, without thinking of this terrible week, again.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> At least someone is trying to do something to catch the coyote. I have been very worried and have looked at this post since 6:00am this morning. I had to keep reminding myself that California is three hours earlier than my time. Everyone is so concerned for you Deb and all the neighbors in the complex. Again, it sounds like you are doing everything humanly possible to protect yourself and those sweet babies. Keep us informed as you are doing~~~~Stay safe and God Bless!!!!![/B]



I sure hope there is good news when I get home. It has been so eerie at the complex. Neighbor cats are usually in and out of their houses, but I haven't seen one cat in days. I'm afraid the count is higher than I'm aware of. I still haven't found out about the other doggie, who was attacked while on a lead.

My heart is breaking for these families.


----------



## Scoobydoo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=482138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there could be more than one... but I'd dare say this one maybe be rabid and was 'kicked out' of the pack...however there may be others already 'exposed'.
> If they catch one...I do hope they'll leave the traps for another week at least to be sure there aren't more than one.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's good to hear Deb, but I also agree they should keep the traps set even if they do catch Cujo, I am sure in my own mind there could be more around the area.
> I know when I had my run in with that one that night we called the Wildlife guy here in town cos he kept coming back, he attacked numerous pets in our subdivision and we could see his tracks in the snow circling our house every day till we heard that he had been dealt with.
> Unfortunately we have many of the critters around here, our neighbors are always seeing them pass through their yards on their way from the cemetary.
> The Wildlife guy has a professional hunter who goes out and clears those he sees hanging around the town's outer skirts, plus the farmers in this area hunt them down as well. No permit needed in this neck of the woods to hunt coyote, they are considered a menace.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking he's a singleton, who was booted from the pack, as well, and found his way in our complex.
> 
> I, also, hope they leave the traps for another week. Since the fires, these jerks have been wondering all over So Cal.
> 
> Janet ~ One of the board members said she will let me know when he's caught. Let me tell ya, this sure has turned our little community upside down. I doubt any of us will walk our little doggies, without thinking of this terrible week, again.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Oh gee I put my reply in the wrong place and now I can't shift it, oh well I am sure you will find it Deb :brownbag:


----------



## msmagnolia

Well, shoot! I'm just now reading this thread. What a freaky thing. I hope they will catch this coyote SOON!!!!!


----------

